# Is it just me???



## Mamarazzi514 (Mar 19, 2012)

Most clients in my area like the lifestyle, non posed photos so is it just me or is anyone else a little intimidated by that? What I mean is I would love to bring along my reflectors and such but I just don't want them to think of the photoshoot as some sort circus or production. I just want it to be natural. Another thing... can I ask how long do you all fiddle with your settings before getting your shot?  I shoot in manual only and I don't know why, but I think they expect me to be fast so I shoot fast. I mainly chimp and adjust and i really don't want to, I want it right, right off the bat. I really wish I could or would just take my time in getting the exposure and scene 100% right before I hit the shutter button but I shoot with kids too and sometimes i need to be quick. Other times I just don't want them thinking.... "Ok what is taking her so long... just take the shot". :/Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## MReid (Mar 19, 2012)

Switch to Aperture priority let your camera do the work.
I never fiddle with settings, I just adjust the exposure compensation once in a while, takes less than a second to adjust.
No reflectors ever, manage your settings and light, shoot at the right time of day.

You should be interacting with your clients not fiddling with your camera settings and reflectors.

Practice...repeat....practice...repeat...


----------



## Forkie (Mar 19, 2012)

If it were me, I'd take my time getting the settings right - if they complain, tell 'em to sit, shush and smile!

Or, you could just say, "I'll just take a few test shots to get my settings right", that will hopefully relax them in front of the camera while you "test click" away.  Then hopefully, your "real" shots will look more natural.


----------



## Overread (Mar 19, 2012)

You're the pro and you've been paid to deliver a service with in a pre-arranged time frame. 

Meet those demands and meet them with quality. If you try to shave off corners you're end product will start to slip. You're not being paid to take fast snaps like their friends take (I mean you might be but that would be rather different to what most are prepared to pay extra for). 

I think what you need to work on is two areas:

1) Stay in the mode that gets you the shots you need, manual, aperture priority doesn't matter so long as you are getting the shots. Work on your method and your theory; the more you understand and practice here the faster your workflow will be (remember experienced pros with years under their belt will be faster, you can't get around that any other way than to shoot - for years).

2) Work on customer interaction. This is a big part of your job, interacting with your client. Getting them the shots they want whilst also generally interacting with them and making the shoot a pleasing experience - not just a situation of them standing posed and waiting for you to finish fiddling with things (you only get that luxury if you're paying them).


----------



## jake337 (Mar 19, 2012)

Are they in control or are you in control.

If you can create better images for your clients with reflectors than you should definitely be using them.


Even if they don't like "non-posed" images it is your job to pose your client naturally.  You can create images which seem to be candid but in fact a carefully posed to make your client look their best.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 19, 2012)

I second aperture priority.


----------



## jake337 (Mar 19, 2012)

MReid said:


> Switch to Aperture priority let your camera do the work.
> I never fiddle with settings, I just adjust the exposure compensation once in a while, takes less than a second to adjust.
> No reflectors ever, manage your settings and light, shoot at the right time of day.
> 
> ...



Even when shooting at the "right" times of day may or do require proper fill lighting if you do not want flat lighting.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 19, 2012)

I shoot in manual outdoors too. With the sekonic lightmeter takes no more than a shot to get it right. 

And the light meter will give you flash/ambient ratio for shutter/fstop as well if you're using fill.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 19, 2012)

No two photographers work exactly the same way.  Some take their time, some spray and pray, some fiddle with lighting until everything is perfect, some rely solely on natural lighting etc.  

Find what works for you and what your clients want.  Often, they really don't know what they want...so it's up to you.  
Keep in mind, just because they like photos that look 'un-posed' doesn't mean that those photos are completely candid.


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2012)

Are you referring to shooting some kind of an event, like a birthday party or other type of social gathering? Or maybe you can better define what you mean by 'lifestyle, non-posed photos'.

I have used manual mode so long that I don't really think about changing the settings, I just change them as needed. I'm usually able to antisipate the need to change my settings so most of the time it takes less than a second to do so.
I don't always use manual mode. I also use aperture priority when it's use is appropriate to the shooting situation, and I use shutter priority when it's appropriate to the shooting situation.

For any fluid type of shooting situation it is very helpful if the photographer can antispate the action.

The nature of event photography is such that there is no way you can avoid missing a shot here and a shot there.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds like a big part of it is lacking condidence. When I first started shooting friends and such i was shooting tons and tons of pics just hoping they would come out right instead of going slow and just taking my time because it was what I thought I was supposed to do. Or anytime I would try to adjust settings it felt like an eternity was going by and that they must think I dont know what im doing.  As i've shot more im getting more and more into slowing down, taking my time, getting things right and taking less photos. way less photos to go thru, and way better shots. Usually with my lighting setup I will just have them come stand in front of the camera, tell them to just relax and that I am just getting a few test shots to get everything adjusted right and then when everything is good I will let them know and we will start.

Learning to have a good conversation with the person your working with helps allot,


----------



## CCericola (Mar 19, 2012)

When you have more experience, you will be able to set your proper exposure in manual without taking a long time. It takes practice. Lifestyle shoots are not : let the kid run wild and snap away. In lifestyle portraits, you still set the scene. You set up an event, set up the angle, exposure, lighting then let the kid go through the scene and capture what happens.


----------



## RoyWilson (Mar 20, 2012)

> No two photographers work exactly the same way. Some take their time, some spray and pray, some fiddle with lighting until everything is perfect, some rely solely on natural lighting etc.



very true, work in a way that feels natural to you


----------



## manaheim (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree with what folks have said, but also... Changing your settings shouldn't really take that long.  

This suggests to me that you need more practice.  

I shoot my weddings almost entirely in manual and usually take no more than a couple seconds to tweak things from scene to scene.

Practice by going out and just changing your subject and scene and try to anticipate what your settings will need to be before you take the shot. Learn to use and truly understand your meter.  Eventually you will be able to get at least pretty close.


----------



## Overread (Mar 20, 2012)

Also remember non-photographers often get these idealistic dreams of how a pro works - many often thinking that a pro just has to point their camera, shoot and its all 100% perfection. Sure some pros can, but such shooting often comes with a good number of years (decades) of experiences to get that good at manual light reading; others make extensive use of things like handheld meters and such to improve their initial keeper rate.

It's all about confidence and display of confidence as well, you might be making mistakes but try not to tut under your breath or mutter or make it look like you're taking mistakes. Be bold and confident (though try to avoid  brash).


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2012)

Unless you're shooting PJ or street candids there's no such thing as an uposed photograph.  Even when you have a family in a park for casual portraits and tell them just "act naturally" you should still be guiding them:  "Mom, look at little Billy", "Dad, hold Mom's hand, look this way!" etc.

I would no more think of going out for a family session without lights, reflectors and such than I would without my camera.  Maybe I use them, maybe I don't, but I like to know that I have the equipment to deal with the situation, whatever it happens to be.  

One of the things that you MUST stress to clients at the pre-shoot consultation (You do those, right?) is that you are a professional, and you only turn in professional results, therefore things may take time, and if something isn't right you will re do it.  That takes time.  

Clients will be a LOT more relaxed by someone who appears calm, and is taking his/her time rather than by someone who appears to be rushing and nervous.  RELAX!


----------



## jake337 (Mar 20, 2012)

CCericola said:


> When you have more experience, you will be able to set your proper exposure in manual without taking a long time. It takes practice. Lifestyle shoots are not : let the kid run wild and snap away. In lifestyle portraits, you still set the scene. You set up an event, set up the angle, exposure, lighting then let the kid go through the scene and capture what happens.



Yes for kids!  But for adults and young adults you can still direct/pose them.


----------



## Mamarazzi514 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your tips and input! I didn't mean to post and run but I've read what u all had to say and consider everything. One question... If I shoot in aperture priority will my ****ter be fast enough? I usually shoot in manual and never shoot in aperture priority, so if I'm shooting a toddler on the go will my shutter compensate for that? Or should I shoot in shutter priority? But then I won't always get that bokeh I really like


----------



## MReid (Mar 20, 2012)

Your aperture controls your shutter. Large aperture fast shutter, small aperture slow shutter.
Shooting in Aperture you only need to set one of them, it controls the other.

I set my Aperture at the start of my shoot and leave it there, no adjustments needed. Auto Iso and automatic camera adjustments for shutter speed keep my exposures in the zone, using Matrix. 
Once in a while if there is very wide variation, some exposure compensation is needed, a quick spin of the dial, good to go.


----------



## Mamarazzi514 (Mar 20, 2012)

Do u shoot kids? With kids I shoot a minimum ss of 250. I just tried to shoot in APmode with my daughter and the shutter wasn't fast enough :/ My aperture was set to 2.8


----------



## Overread (Mar 20, 2012)

If the shutter speed wasn't fast enough and the aperture was already at the widest or at the point where you wanted it then the only other option is to raise the ISO.


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2012)

Mamarazzi514 said:


> ****ter


Uh oh, typo!  :lmao: sh i tter instead of sh u tter.

When I use aperture priority to shoot daytime action sports I keep a very close eye on what shutter speed the camera is selecting. If clouds or overcast make the camera select a shutter speed that is close to the minimum shutter speed I want to use, I increase my ISO so I can keep using the same lens aperture.

What lens were you using at f/2.8?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 20, 2012)

From the questions that you have been asking it doesn't sound like you have been doing this very long. The responses have  been good and you should take what you've read on here, and do what works for you.  If you are charging people for shoots, you had better learn to step up to the plate a little quicker. I've had more people ask about doing "casual" shoots of their kids, nothing structured, hanging out at the playground with them, that kind of thing. I work with a long lens, 300 2.8, sometimes 400 2.8 and just sit way back and shoot, the kids and parents don't feel any pressure, and it gives me time to make sure the exposures are all close.  Parents find it easier to dump their kids into a fun shoot, instead of the typical studio setting where everything has to be just right, kids are all screwing around and not paying attention, stress for everyone.  The plastic pose is the final result.

Just practice and rest will follow.  As soon as a parent smells fear, you're done.


----------

